# My Belgian Malinois's



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Athena and Haygar. Athena I got as a rescue dog. She was all skin and bones when I got her. Haygar we have had since he was a pup. They are wonderful dogs. Athena loves protecting her goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty dogs.... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! I love them!! Where I live the police department used to have a k9 belgain malinois. We have a small town-only 1 k9! LOL


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you. That is cool that your town had a malinois a lot have shepherds but lately malinois's are replacing the shepherds as they are smarter


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking Malies!! There are a lot of departments using them now and the Federal Gov. also uses them usually more often then Sheps. 
Great dogs IMO!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very good looking dogs! :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are very pretty!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

:drool: Gosh, they are beautiful dogs!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing! :greengrin: 

And it always warms my heart to see when people rescue animals. :thumb: Kudos to you :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------

